# ADCC Brackets



## JDenz (May 16, 2003)

CHeck it out that first Sperry match should be awsome



UNDER 65.9 KG 

EDDIE BRAVO 
GUSTAVO DANTAS 

ROYLER GRACIE 
CHARLIE PEARSON 

RANY YAHRA 
TEEMU LAUNIS 

ALAN TEO 
LEO VEIERA 

KATSUNHIRO HIRATE 
ALEXANDRE SOCA 

JOACHIM HANSEN 
CHRIS DERKSON 

BARRETT YOSHIDA 
KATSUYA TOIDA 

NOBU YAKI 
MUHAMMED MRKULVIC 


66-76.9 KG 

JASON RAMSTETTER 
VITOR RIBEIRO 

MARCIO FEITOSA 
PABLO POPOVICH 

KIUMA KUNIOKU 
DENNIS HALLMAN 

RENZO GRACIE 
GEORGE SOTIROPOULOS 

FERNANDO TERERE 
JUSSI TAMMELIN 

DANIEL MORAES 
OTTO OLSEN 

CHRIS BROWN 
MITSUHIRO ISHIDA 

ROMAN SHASHKOV 
TONY DESOUSA 


77-87.99 

DENIS KANG 
REESE ANDY 

DAVION PETERSON 
RICARDO ALMEIDA 

RYAN GRACIE 
RONALDO JACARE 

YUSHIN OKAMI 
MATT LINDLAND 

NATHAN MARQUARDT 
RODRIGO COMPRIDO MEDEIROS 

YUKI SASAKI 
SAULO RIBEIRO 

ROBET SULSKI 
JORGE PATINO 

DAVID TERRELL 
AKIRA SHOJI 


88-98.99 

ANTHONY PEROSH 
ALEXANDRE CACARECO 

BEAU CLARK 
CHAEL SONNEN 

ERIK PAULSON 
ALEXANDRE RIBEIRO 

DEAN LISTER 
ILIR LATIFI 

MARC LAIMON 
LARRY PAPADAPOULOUS 

BRANDON VERA 
JON OLAV EINMO 

YUKIYASU OZAWA 
RIGAN MACHADO 

MARIO SPERRY 
ROGER GRACIE 


OVER 99 KG 

MIKA ILMEN 
JEFF MONSEN 

MIKE WHITEHEAD 
MARCIO CRUZ 

ROGER NEFF 
JUN IISHI 

CHRISTOPH MIDOUX 
SEAN ALVAREZ 

TSUYOSHI KOSAKA 
RICCO RODRIGUEZ 

ALEX ARAUJO 
OTAVIO DUARTE 

MARK ROBINSON 
MIKE VAN ARSDALE 

SOA PALALEI 
ROY NELSON


----------



## JDenz (May 22, 2003)

Here is a link to the brackets and results 
http://www.shownopity.com/NewNews/ADCC/ADCCResults.shtml


----------

